# Plz help



## Canbud87 (Jun 28, 2019)

Im already atleast 4 weeks from first sprout. Seems to be growing at a slow rate. Autoflower so according to my research i only have 3 to 4 maybe 5 weeks max before harvest. Still pretty tiny? I hope a growth spert in the next 2 to 3 weeks


----------



## umbra (Jun 28, 2019)

You got it all wrong! The pot you planted in is way too big for the size of the plant. There are stickys here to read about beginning growing. You would benefit from reading all of them. I would repot in a 1 gallon container.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 28, 2019)

Did you get the seed from a reputable dealer?  What is the strain?  Someone else on here thought they had autoflowering seeds, but they weren't.  Like the other grower, I suspect that this may not be an auto as it is so small ;and hasn't started to flower at all yet.  Do keep in mind though, not all autos only go 10 weeks--there are some that go 12-14-16 weeks.


----------

